# Voeckler at 2012 Paris - Nice



## superg (May 9, 2010)

So I was watching earlier today the Eurosport live stream of the last stage of this years' Paris - Nice.
I couldn't help but notice the look on Thomas Voeckler's face as he crossed the finishing line. He looked like he was completely out of it and was wondering sadly what the heck he's doing there.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Not for nothing, and Im sure Ill get flamed for this....but Im finding Voeckler'dramatics a bit much.

We get it Tom....youre really not that good and youre the underdog and you really shouldnt be doing as well as you are and you really, really, really, really tear yourself up during these events. 

The Rocky Balboa "Yo Adrienne....I did it!!" routine is cute and endearing once or twice. After fifty times....not so much.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Not for nothing, and Im sure Ill get flamed for this....but Im finding Voeckler'dramatics a bit much.
> 
> We get it Tom....youre really not that good and youre the underdog and you really shouldnt be doing as well as you are and you really, really, really, really tear yourself up during these events.
> 
> The Rocky Balboa "Yo Adrienne....I did it!!" routine is cute and endearing once or twice. After fifty times....not so much.


Armchair racer comment. Athletes are human, you cannot dictate the face they need to do after a long effort, in a lot of different states of mind. Nobody is forcing you to watch his face at the end of the stages if you don't like it. 

Just get over it.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Not for nothing, and Im sure Ill get flamed for this....but Im finding Voeckler'dramatics a bit much.
> 
> We get it Tom....youre really not that good and youre the underdog and you really shouldnt be doing as well as you are and you really, really, really, really tear yourself up during these events.
> 
> The Rocky Balboa "Yo Adrienne....I did it!!" routine is cute and endearing once or twice. After fifty times....not so much.


Your right! 

Yah he really sucks! Had the yellow jersey for nine or so days and finishes fourth in the TDF! You should try and climb 8,10,12,14% grades for 10-20k and let me know what your face looks like, better yet try not to push your bike up it.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Voeckler adds an attacking dimension to what ever race he is in. Many of his attacks are low percentage but he certainly has earned some big pay-offs by attacking. He makes the race more interesting. He gets a lot of fans engaged and a lot of chapeau's.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

“For the last few years, I’ve been the most popular French rider, sort of the darling, and at the same time, nine riders out of ten in the peloton don’t like me,” Voeckler told L’Équipe.

Because his attacks are more for media coverage than race tactics and he knows when the camera is on him to make stupid faces.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Of course media attention is good for the sport. That's where the money comes from.

Voeckler's Tour De France Lead Boosts TV Audiences | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the other 9 are only jealous because he is the most popular in France


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> “For the last few years, I’ve been the most popular French rider, sort of the darling, and at the same time, nine riders out of ten in the peloton don’t like me,” Voeckler told L’Équipe.
> 
> Because his attacks are more for media coverage than race tactics and he knows when the camera is on him to make stupid faces.


I guess his "media coverage attacks" yield significant time in yellow while the whining rest don't.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

dwc032 said:


> Your right!
> 
> Yah he really sucks! Had the yellow jersey for nine or so days and finishes fourth in the TDF! You should try and climb 8,10,12,14% grades for 10-20k and let me know what your face looks like, better yet try not to push your bike up it.


What does my ability to do it have to do with Voeckler being over dramatic?

Next time Im my office writing a marketing plan for a Fortune 100, Ill cringe and make faces and grunt and carry on and then when challenged on my theatrics, just jump up and say..."Well....YOU try and and let me know what your face looks like!!!"

That ought to go over well.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I don't mind finding our "characters" in the PRO ton. We need them IMO, and Tom is one of them. Tongue hanging and wagging, spitting and his famous while camera is on him when the flag goes down...bouncing the front wheel...just to make sure someone did not sabotage his quick release. 

YES he plays to the camera, yes he'll pull just short of a "Tiger withdraw" if he is well out. But so what I say...glad he is in the mix. 

Oh, and did he ever rock a nice "dimpled" TT helmet...I like that smart aero techology Tom!


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

RkFast said:


> What does my ability to do it have to do with Voeckler being over dramatic?
> 
> Next time Im my office writing a marketing plan for a Fortune 100, Ill cringe and make faces and grunt and carry on and then when challenged on my theatrics, just jump up and say..."Well....YOU try and and let me know what your face looks like!!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

dwc032 said:


> RkFast said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't talking about your ability of whether you could or could not ride. I was talking about what your face would look like if you were to ride up those grades. Reread the post and you will read, that I made no mention about your abilities.
> ...


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Sometimes I ride up hills and my face spontaneously contorts into a ghoulish grimace/frown/cramp. I can't really stop it even if I want to. He can make whatever face he wants, the dude is obviously suffering 500% more than I ever have.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

dwc032 said:


> try not to push your bike up it.



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously, I love his spirit - he fights for it. Voeckler deserves more respect. Dude has worn the French national champ jersey as well as multiple days in TdF Yellow - always aggressive.
He might not be in top form yet (and he's not the only one) - but come July I'll be expecting a good show from Tommy V.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Tommy's OK. I enjoy his attacks and especially watching him fight for one more day in yellow. I ignore the more theatrical faces. Few get where he is without some ego and most of the rest have their element of theatre. I was very glad to see him finally let Rolland go in stage 19 last year.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

French demand different things from their sporting heroes than Americans do. Americans love athletes who win, even if they do so in a cold, calculating way (like Jordan, Bryant, Armstrong). French require their heroes to suffer - if they suffer enough they can be adored even if they don't win (JF Bernard). Fignon was never loved during his race days because he was aloof and calculating. Voeckler's dramatics are aimed to win over French fans, who love him even if he will never win a Tour. That's why so many riders dislike him - because he's pandering to fans.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> That's why so many riders dislike him - because he's pandering to fans.


No, they dislike him because his pandering works (and he wins a lot of races and has twenty something days in yellow).


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

"Helllllllooooooo Ladies"


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Its not even the faces so much...its the constant "I dont belong here" and "Im not going to win this race" comments. The guy spent a ton of time in yellow at the TDF last year and 90% of it seemed to be spent telling the press how he doesnt deserve the jersey, really isnt going to win, thank God I still have the jersey. THEN he goes out on course and fights like a mad dog. 

Well, Tom...if you dont deserve it, and you dont feel you should have it....then stop with the attacks and the dramatics when racing.

Its like a fat guy who shows up to a dinner party, spends the first two hours all humble...telling everyone he's on a diet and cant eat and doesnt shup the **** up about it, then when everyone goes to sit down to dinner, he elbows the other guests out of the way and eats everything in site, leaving nothing for others. And then when done, screams "BOY! THAT WAS GOOD!!!" 

I dunno...it just comes off to me kinda phony. He wants it both ways. Tom...youre either the pugnatious fighter or youre the happy to be there hard worker. You cant be both.

This is just how one spectator who watches from TV a million miles away sees how he works. Im sure hes working hard. Im sure hes doing things I never could, blah blah. 

Just my observations as a fan.

So there.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^
This is exactly why the fans love him

He talks himself down but acts himself up.

Which is much better as the opposite don't you think?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ^^^
> This is exactly why the fans love him
> 
> He talks himself down by acts himself up.
> ...


I agree with this. ^^^^

I feel like the analogy about eating was the opposite.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

He's the anti-Cancellara ("I didn't win, but I was the most deserving"). 



RkFast said:


> Next time Im my office writing a marketing plan for a Fortune 100, Ill cringe and make faces and grunt... That ought to go over well.


Well, right now I'm cringing and making faces at your "Fortune 100" comment, so yeah, you may as well join in.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I like Tommy. If I knew him personally I may or may not like him as a friend, but I think he is good for the sport. His antics and personality make it fun to watch. If they were all humble and quiet then what fun would it be? He adds the spectacle to sport.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

we always joke about him hamming it up for the camera. he does it a lot. and he does seem over-dramatic at times. makes you wonder what he is really like.

i will say this, he does bring some excitement and personality to the race. but i do like to poke fun at him playing it up to the french houswives.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't get the complaints about Voeckler. As a spectator, I appreciate the personalities, oddball quirks, and the added drama of cycling. Would you prefer a peloton of Levi Leipheimer automatons, identical in every way but jersey color?


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I think I wanted to imply in the first posting that I saw a glimpse of genuine and sincere suffering in his eyes. I respect most pro cyclists and a few of them I like, and I like Thomas more than others.
Let us be reminded he stuck with his manager and team through the hard times when they were desperately looking for a sponsor. Thomas has Character.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Another "Chapeau!" for Tommy V. You don't spend 20 days in the yellow jersey just by hamming it up for the cameras. He rode with panache, and made the race far more entertaining. He and his lieutenant, Pierre Rolland, were the only French successes in the 2011 Tour, but they both delivered big time to their fans and sponsors. And I still enjoy thinking of Voeckler's time in the yellow jersey from 2004, when everyone knew he couldn't possibly hold off Armstrong. He may be a bit melodramatic, but a bit of drama is good in French athletes.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this thread needs more animated gifs


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> this thread needs more animated gifs


I do this with my tongue, too. Whether this in TV Tommy's favour or not is another matter.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

sometimes you need to stretch your tongue when you've been swallowing all those Rs, as frogs are wont to do. 

hay-o....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

... and now we know why all those French housewives are in love with him...


----------

